# force feeding young sulcata.. yes/no??



## bdoyle (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey...

My tortoise has recently been treated for a roundworm infection

due back in 2 weeks for a 2nd set of medication..( panacure)

However, its now been 9 days since he last ate anything substantial
(4 days ago he chewed on maybe 4 mouthfulls of grass and dandilion)

I fear that 2 weeks when i see the vet next, will be a drasticly long time for no food for the little guy..

I've been reading a bit about syringe feeding young tortoises who have become ill..

What are your thoughts on this? is it difficult?.. is it dangerous?

What types of food should I feed him through this method?

puree grasses etc ? or get natural babyfood products like sweet potato and squash ?

Any advice is greatly appreciated I dont want him to get too malnurished he's already been lacking a good dietary intake for weeks now, and no intake at all really in the last 9 days.


----------



## Coldliz (Apr 19, 2008)

I had a baby sulcata that died, never found out why. I believe it was due to poor care before I got her. Before she died I took her to the vet because she wasn't eating, the vet gave me some food that had added vitamins and minerals that I mixed with with water to feed her with a syringe. I tried to do it but was very difficult. You may want to ask your vet if they have something. I say give it a try, maybe it will stimulate his appetite. I'm not sure how long they can go without eating but I know they can go for a while.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 20, 2008)

bdoyle said:


> Hey...
> 
> My tortoise has recently been treated for a roundworm infection
> 
> ...



Tortoises can go for a long time without eating. He's probably not feeling too good after having his dose of Panacur. Just keep soaking him every day to help him pass the dead and dying parasites. 

When my sister is taking care of sick babies she carries them around with her just to keep them awake. She also waves small pieces of food in front of their face. She doesn't let them just sit there and think about dying. She has pretty good luck keeping them alive and interested in living.

This goes strictly against what I've always thought. I always say to leave them alone and let them be a tortoise, but her "interference" works. 

Yvonne


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 20, 2008)

I would not try force feeding without the advice of the vet. You could easily overfeed. I agree he is probably not feeling too good and not wanting to eat. If he chewed on anything even 4 days ago that was good. I would keep offering him his favorite foods. Talk to the vet, soak him in vita Sol (avian liquid vitamins) and hope for the best.


----------

